# My sleepness cure!



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I never would have believed this, but it appears to work. I have had sleep issues for years, but more so as of late. So, upon recommendation from a friend, I tried essential oils, rubbed onto the bottom of my big toes, before going to bed, or when I should wake up at 3AM. The result is that I am able to stay asleep or easily fall back asleep. Previously, I might fall back asleep for an hour or two, at the most, unless I took an over-the-counter sleeping pill. My friend recommended "valor" but I could not find the sample he gave me so I tried "stress away" that my wife had. The "stress away" worked! I rub it in over the whole bottom of the toe all the way to the base of the foot. I hit the whole toe to make sure I get the right spot. From discussions with a few people, I am told the bottom of the toe is a reflexology point. And I would wager that there are products equivalent to "valor" and "stress away" that would also work. Anyone else have experience with essential oils this way?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, But it sounds like I need to try. Glad for you.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

What brands of oils are they or what combination of oils are in them?
Thanks


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

haley1 said:


> What brands of oils are they or what combination of oils are in them?
> Thanks


This was a Young Living oil. The "Stress Away" ingredients are:

Copaifera reticulata (copaiba) oil, Citrus aurantifolia (lime) oil, Cedrus atlantica (Cedarwood) bark oil, Vanilla planifolia (vanilla) absolute, Ocotea quixos (ocotea) oil, and Lavandula angustifolia (lavender) oil.

And last night I used this again. I woke at 4:30AM with a headache. Took a few ibuprofens and then applied the oil. I was back asleep very quickly and slept til 7:45AM, which for me is late.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you get yourself a "Reflexology Chart", you'll discover a great deal of information about one's health is wrapped up in the feet.....


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Well, the "Stress Away" worked great for about a week. Then it seemed ineffective. Am wondering if I developed some sort of tolerance. I know that for over-the-counter sleeping pills I get a tolerance fairly quickly, so I do not take them more than one day in a row. But now I am trying "Valor" and it seemed to work last night. Recently misplaced the bottle of Stress Away so now I can not try it until I find it. Hopefully I will find it so I can give it another try. Anybody try any of these?


----------

